# Capacity for a 2007 Murano transfer case



## raybanman72 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello does anyone know what the normal capacity would be for the transfer case on a 2007 Nissan Murano? I changed the oil in it and put in 500ml in it when the oil started dripping out the fill hole but because of the awkward positioning of the fill plug I am not sure if the hose I was using slipped out a bit or if it is actually full.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Oil capacity: Approx. 0.31 L (5/8 US pt)

When the vehicle is level, the transfer case is full when the oil starts dripping out of the fill hole.


----------



## raybanman72 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

